# ED Partial Amputation and 64417



## laqbrown (Jul 21, 2012)

I need help coding this scenario:  Patient comes to the EC with a partial ring finger amputation due to concrete falling on his finger at work.  The ED M.D. gives the patient a digital block (CPT code 64417) which immediately relieves the pain of the partial amputation ring finger and he then places one suture to stop the bleeding per the notes.  Do I code the 64417 and/or the suture that was placed to stop the bleeding?  I'm at a loss...can anyone help?


----------



## salCCS (Jul 24, 2012)

I would code just the suture repair 1200X. Sometimes the physician will just suture the skin back on. 

was there anytype of revision to the finger amputation or just the suture?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 24, 2012)

I might be inclined to see this differently depending on the documentation, If the documentation supports that the primary service was pain control and the suture was incidental to control the bleeding then I would go with the 64417 and bundle the suture into the E&M.  I would also then see if the provider documented acute pain and code the 338.1x for acute pain due to trauma and link that to the block code and link the partial amputation code to the E&M.


----------

